# Paint Removal



## marching_out (Aug 31, 2018)

So I know this paint removal topic has been beat to death but I'm needing opinions. This frame has two coats of red over the original green. I tried the liquid Goof Off and a rag but it took forever to get to green. I then switched to 0000 steel wool and WD40 which worked quicker but comes with its own problems. First, I'm afraid the person who painted this took steel wool to the original paint to scuff it up. Second, it appears the original paint was fairly pitted (probably why it was re-painted) and the red filled some of the pits. Worse yet, it's hard to distinguish between the red paint and the Schwinn primer. At best, its going to be a green with red spots all over it. Considering taking it all off and do a rattle can on it. Thoughts...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2018)

I personally do not like that mid west garage door/window sash green and I would pass up a nice "Garage Door Green" Panther even if it was free. 

...............



It's not worth my time spending hours on end removing layers of brushed or rattle can paint to save old beat up original paint. I would rather spend my time on a quick strip/blast and fresh paint. Of a non green color.  



Deep thoughts on paint removal, by Jack Handey


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 31, 2018)

I've stripped two bikes down to original paint and although worth it, swear I will not do again. Did a old hard black repaint over black and pinstriping and it was tough. Wanted to save what was left of pinstriping for proving provenance (37 Zep). And did A black over original brown and yellow Manton & Smith and that turned out great. But trying to stay away from that situation unless a real special reason. So what should you do ? If it ain't coming off somewhat consistently and it's taking the fun out of it...nice repaint ?


----------



## Sven (Sep 1, 2018)

*If you want to go down to bare metal. Klean Strip works well for stubborn paint. *






_*Rustoleum's Aircraft Remover *_ works well.
*NOW THE DRAWBACKS-*
Both of these products are dangerous, will burn your skin. You must use Chemical gloves. it will eat through latex .
I WOULD NOT aerosol cans next time. I would used brush on.  There is a lot  over-spray , and on a windy day that spray could find your car or something you don't want its paint removed.
Next time...if I wanted an entire bike taken  down to bare metal. Id probably send it out to be media blasted


----------

